# Any clue??



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok when we first got our mare last winter I posted pics of her asking what people thought was not only her breed but her coloring... well winter is over and we gave her a bath... wow.. maga spots... so what would you call this??? Still looking for breed ideas... I'm still leaning foundation QH by her build and movement. and now she also has this brownish splash like speekles. An hour after bathing... all but snow white again only dark very visible is on her face.


----------



## trooper123 (Apr 4, 2012)

beautiful horse!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Our gray mare is a registered Paint. But to look at her you wouldn't know until you give her a bath. She has 3 white socks, a big white blaze(almost a bald face) and the white on her belly.

My uneducated guess would be that she's got some paint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks paint to me. She could have lots of QH breeding though.

The tiny brown spots on her hind quarters are what gives a "flea bitten" grey appearance. 

So your mare is grey. With a paint pattern. 

The last picture, her croup looks really Arabian-y to me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like a grey tobiano paint. I see quite a bit of TB in her like her face, high wither and bum so i would definitely suspect a Paint.


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She looks paint to me. She could have lots of QH breeding though.
> 
> The tiny brown spots on her hind quarters are what gives a "flea bitten" grey appearance.
> 
> ...


So does "flea bitten" happen with age?? Apparently they weren't there last summer and I know she didn't have them with her winter coat. She is now 19.

We were told Arabian/mustang but no one really knew for sure. Our vet even said she has many characteristics of different breeds, even appy hooves lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Striped hooves come with paints as well and the fleebitten marks can appear anytime in grey horses. Sometimes they get the spots, sometimes they dont and not necessarily all over.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I love a grey paint. It is so cool that they are disguised like that. She kinda looks like a quarter horse to me with a broodmare butt.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She looks paint to me. She could have lots of QH breeding though.
> 
> The tiny brown spots on her hind quarters are what gives a "flea bitten" grey appearance.
> 
> ...


I agree. If I had to guess I would guess a grey Arab/Paint cross...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Faceman said:


> I agree. If I had to guess I would guess a grey Arab/Paint cross...


 guess that makes her a Parab or an araint.. :lol:


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I absolutely love her. SUPER unique! More pix!


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

Tejas said:


> I absolutely love her. SUPER unique! More pix!


Thank you so much... and to think she was the horse no one wanted... sat out in a field for 5 yrs... don't know much about her pass... but I can tell you her future... a long and happy one with a family who loves her dearly!!! We all ride her... from my very green 54 yrs old husband... he is actually the one who bought her... to my 5 yrs old grandson  If I could figure out how to get my 84 yrs old mother on her I know Bella would take good care of her too!!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

stevenson said:


> guess that makes her a Parab or an araint.. :lol:


True, but I think the accepted term is Pintabian...:wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gray tobiano paint cross is my guess as well. Pretty mare!


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

She is beautiful My mother just got a 13 year old appaloosa, mixed with who knows what gelding. He is mainly white with 2 brown spots, that is until you bath him, then he looks like a dalmation.


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

paint\QH


----------

